# eyelash viper!



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

just a few shots of a nice eyelash viper!


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice pic's man.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Really wanted to kill that mouse.

:gasp:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great pics! :2thumb: It looks seriously evil while eating!


----------



## Puck (Mar 24, 2010)

I reckon this mouse has had better days!!! Awsome photos btw :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

These are stunning but big teeth! Check out those fangs! If that mouse wasn't dead already ... lol


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

brilliant pic by far my fav snake species wish i had a dwa


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Simply amazing.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

great pics - and what a gorgeous snake! one day...


----------



## bmxben (May 23, 2010)

aww looks cute, dont no much about vemonmous reptile, how potent is the venom in one of these beauties???


----------



## Hissy Missy (Dec 6, 2009)

first pic quote... "dont :censor: bath me" :whip:

sweet pics :flrt: so cute :devil:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

If i could own any dwa it would be this,Amazing photo's.
I think this is where dragon storys come from


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

bugger that for a game of soldiers i think the bite alone with them teeth would put me in shock even if it wasnt venomous. There huge surely this is a contender for biggest fangs


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

Me and my friend went up to pilbara reptiles in glouster on the weekend for a look and was gutted that they had sold theirs! Was realy looking forward to seeing one in the flesh!


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

Stunning. My eyelash is definitely one of my favourite snakes, and he's a pleasure to work with. That one looks quite large, must be a female!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

wow check the size of those fangs. i wouldnt want to be on the receiving end of a bite from that.


----------

